# AI



## manybirds (Aug 23, 2011)

(artificial insemination) How expensive is it? Does it normally work pretty good? Is it hard. My biggest concern is  expense. (if i do end up doing it doe's anyone know of a good saanen buck from EXTREMELY heavy producing lines and where i could find him)


----------



## manybirds (Aug 23, 2011)

anyone? I found some really nice saanen bucks but i would like opinions


----------



## wannacow (Aug 23, 2011)

I have been wondering that too, but all my experienced goat people don't AI.  I'm out of luck, since I'm a newbie and don't have a clue what to do.  I looked for specimens on the internet.  There are lots of sources, but nothing near me.


----------



## kstaven (Aug 24, 2011)

If you find a buck with the history and specific traits that will compliment you doe the straws can be shipped anywhere in the country. You do realize you are playing with liquid nitrogen, would need your own tank for holding straws, and the cost for just a few animals would likely equal buying three or four good bucks.

Then you need an AI tech or go get trained yourself.

The problem you also face with heavy producing lines and their historical selection is that while carrying good characteristics the combination with your does could bring out very bad characteristics. So this becomes a game of chance unless you know both sides of the equation and family line intimately. Using a heavy producing line does in no way guarantee the progeny will be such and AI can be a very expensive way to find out.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 24, 2011)

wannacow said:
			
		

> I have been wondering that too, but all my experienced goat people don't AI.  I'm out of luck, since I'm a newbie and don't have a clue what to do.  I looked for specimens on the internet.  There are lots of sources, but nothing near me.


I found an AMAZING site with world champion bucks and they ship semen. i'll have to get the name and get back to you. I still want advice. It would REALLY improve production and line. price per straw is really good but the biggest thing i am worried about is keeping it good


----------



## manybirds (Aug 24, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> If you find a buck with the history and specific traits that will compliment you doe the straws can be shipped anywhere in the country. You do realize you are playing with liquid nitrogen, would need your own tank for holding straws, and the cost for just a few animals would likely equal buying three or four good bucks.
> 
> Then you need an AI tech or go get trained yourself.
> 
> The problem you also face with heavy producing lines and their historical selection is that while carrying good characteristics the combination with your does could bring out very bad characteristics. So this becomes a game of chance unless you know both sides of the equation and family line intimately. Using a heavy producing line does in no way guarantee the progeny will be such and AI can be a very expensive way to find out.


So i where do you even get liquid nitrogen tanks? They have VERY clear instructions on the site i found though i am just a smidge worried.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 24, 2011)

z


----------



## kstaven (Aug 25, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You will also need a way to store the semen once you get it, and the bubba keg will not work for long term storage.


This is where the liquid nitrogen and tank comes in. Here is a link. http://sementank.com/ please read the tank safety part and it will be clear as to why when handling liquid nitrogen you don't want to cut corners and go with a do it yourself construction. I have personally seen the damage done to people in seconds from improper equipment and it isn't pretty. Secondly if you check with the postal service it is illegal to ship in a non-certified container.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 25, 2011)

kstaven said:
			
		

> redtailgal said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well unless i can find someone i can borrow one from i wont do it. i cant spend too much at a time. at the most $250 in one sitting. i will probably slowly grow and get everything.


----------



## manybirds (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm going to ask and see if someone has an AI tank around here


----------



## JustKiddin (Sep 20, 2011)

IS there some reason goat semen can't be shipped chilled... like we for dogs?


----------



## chels24 (Sep 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if this relates to what you guys are talking about or if it's even close to you, but there is going to be an AI class next month in SE Kansas. They are going to teach people how to AI and will inseminate any does you bring with you for 50 or they can help for free. The class seemed pretty cheap compared to some of the classes I've heard about and it's not breed specific.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 22, 2011)

chels24 said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this relates to what you guys are talking about or if it's even close to you, but there is going to be an AI class next month in SE Kansas. They are going to teach people how to AI and will inseminate any does you bring with you for 50 or they can help for free. The class seemed pretty cheap compared to some of the classes I've heard about and it's not breed specific.


wish I was closer!!!!!!!


----------



## Renegade (Sep 22, 2011)

Manybirds,

Where are you located? This is the time of year for AI clinics. Maybe there is one closer to you that someone else knows about.


----------



## manybirds (Sep 23, 2011)

Renegade said:
			
		

> Manybirds,
> 
> Where are you located? This is the time of year for AI clinics. Maybe there is one closer to you that someone else knows about.


northern WI. I havn't heard of any


----------



## Nausicaa (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm getting ready to try for my first AI on my doe... I don't have access to any good breeding bucks around here(theres goats of other breeds in the neighborhood but I don't want to mix her and I'm nervous without knowing their background..). I have most of the stuff ordered.. so I've been doing  A LOT of homework.

Does anyone have any good links? I found this one particularily helpful. 

http://www.goatworld.com/articles/ai/ai.shtml


----------

